# Antiestrogen Compounds Explained



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Because of their ability to reduce risk of gynecomastia (abnormal growth of breast tissue in males) and enhance recovery of natural testosterone production after a cycle, use of antiestrogens such as aminoglutethimide (Cytadren) and clomiphene (Clomid) has become popular in bodybuilding. Antiestrogens also can reduce bloating associated with anabolic/androgenic steroid use, and may avoid health [...]

*Read More...*


----------

